# Horticultural sand or Pool sand, which one is less finer?



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

I am thinking either

Horticultural sand http://www.rona.ca/en/18-kg-horticultural-sand-76965080

or

Pool sand http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/pool-filter-sand-20-lbs-0814253p.html#.VyszLPkrLq4

I have a small 10 gallon tank with a HOB filter. Anyone has experiences with these two products? thanks


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

*sand*

I think the hoticutural sand would be the more coarse. I tried buying it at Rona but they could never find it. It was made by Appalacia Valley. Sand blasting sand I use is very fine and white in colour I bought it at TSC 10.00 per 50 lbs. They call it White lightning.The product is nephaline synite, this is the same as the pool filter sand avaible at Discount Pools


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The horticultural sand is coarser and the best. Some of the bigger garden centers carry it at this time of year.


----------

